# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elina Duni

## Ilirana

*Ne fundjaven qe lame pase...kisha nderin te degjoje Leiv  Elina Duninin ne programin e saj te rregullt qe kishin planifikuar...

Po, me vone ajo do te kendoje deri ne mesnate... ne nje atfmosfere te qete e shume relaksuse ne Restorantin Della Vita. (Pronane  nje Shqiptari  nuk po ja theme emrin).
Po,Kopliment per pritjen organizimin!
Kisha degjuar, po nuk kisha pas rastin ta shof e njof personalisht!
*

----------


## inez

kam pas fatin ta degjoj disa here Elinen ne akademine e arteve dhe eshte vertet shume e talentuar. Performance rrenqethese, e adhurova..

----------


## Ilirana

*Elina ne Prishtine me Kengen Baresha.*..e vetmja kjo qe i Ofrohet te Madhes Pagarusha!

----------


## <katunari>

Pershendetje te gjithve ne F.SH.

Une isha ne tri koncerte te Elines.
Nese dikush nuk e ka pa ate  "live", mos ngurroni e shkoni, 
sepse keto vite i bana (nji kallabllak e fiuuuuuuuu),
asnji here koncert edhe perjetim qe te rrqethe trupin nuk  kam pa.
Ajo eshte fantastike, shkurt , nuk pershkruhet me fjale hiq.
Deri tash, i ka tri albume, investim ma te mire ende nuk kam pase.

Ketu eshte lista e koncerteve te ketij viti:
http://www.elinaduni.com/

----------


## Ilirana

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elina_Duni

----------


## Ilirana



----------


## DamianDelia

Kengetarja Elina Duni nga Tirana sapo ka bere publike nje video-spot te ri te saj me titullin Ne Tirane. E njohur ne mbare boten per zerin e saj dhe jo vetem, Elina Duni i kendon qytetit te saj te lindjes, Tiranes. Video-spoti eshte po aq sa i thjeshte edhe i bukur, bukuria fshihet me se shumti ne artin qe promovojne ne kete kenge Elina, Genti, Armendi, Ermali dhe Enesi.*/rockshqip.com*

Ju lem ne shoqerim te video-spotit me te ri te Elina Dunit:
Elina Duni - Ne Tirane

----------


## sirena_adria

Ka një stil të veçantë të të kënduarit. Prandaj ka një pjesë të fansave që vërtetë duan ta dëgjojnë edhe me këngë të reja, përveç atyre që i këndon në çdo mbrëmje ‘live’. Së fundmi Elina Duni duket se ka menduar për pak krijim artistik për fansat. Këngëtarja e cila kohës së fundit në të shumtën e mbrëmjeve ‘live’ ka kënduar përkrah këngëtarit Dren Abazi, ka bërë me dije përmes ‘Facebook’ se po vjen me këngën e parë si kantautore. 

“Muza e zeze; projekti im i pare si kantautore do te promovohet ne Dam Fest, Prishtine me 5-6 prill dhe te Piramida ne Tirane me 9-10 prill. Se shpejti me shume informacione kenge dhe video te reja! Love & Dashni”, ka shkruar këngëtarja. 

Këngëtarja që po shëtit botën përmes paraqitjeve ‘live’ është rikthyer “Në Tiranë”. Është Elina Duni e cila ka zgjedh Tiranën jo vetëm për filmimin e videoprojektit të ri, por edhe për t’i dedikuar tekstin e këngës së saj më të re të titulluar “Në Tiranë”. Si kantautore e këtij projekti, Duni ka nxjerrë në pah dashurinë e saj për kryeqytetin shqiptar, karshi gjithçka që e karakterizon qytetin në fjalë. 

Në rreshta këngëtarja ka prezantuar edhe të metat e kryeqytetit të saj, ndonëse përkundër tyre ka treguar se e do rikthimin në këtë qytetet sa herë t’i jepet rasti. Duni ka zgjedhur ditëlindjen e saj për ta publikuar projektin e ri, ndërsa atë e ka lansuar përmes rrjeteve sociale mesditën e së hënës. “Në Tiranë, video e parë e albumit te ardhshëm Muza e Zezë. Meqë është ditëlindja ime sot po ua dhuroj! Dashni”, kishte shkruar përbri këngës këngëtarja.

http://www.lyrics.al/elina-duni/article-6455.php

----------


## sirena_adria

Kur mendoj ato rrugë të pista 
ku qentë shëtisin bishtpërpjetë 
ku ke frikë mos rrëzohesh në ndonjë gropë 
në rast se guxon t'sodisësh hënën e zbehtë 
Dhe sa plehra, plehra, plehra 
era nga më të çuditshmet. 
O Zot s'arrij ta kuptoj 
pse gjithmonë unë dua të shkoj 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Se kjo është balta ime 
më e mira më e shtrenjta 
që si një puthje në ballë më ngjit. 
Eshtë ajo unë e di që pëshërit: 
Kur do vish prapë? 
Në Tiranë. 
Se kjo është balta ime 
më e mira më e shtrenjta 
që si një puthje në ballë më ngjit. 
Eshtë ajo unë e di që pëshërit: 
Kur do vish prapë? 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë. 
Në Tiranë.

http://www.tekste.com/elina-duni/543973-ne-tirane.html

----------


## DamianDelia

Elina Duni ne Oxygen kete te Premte

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elina Duni me solo koncert në Cully Jazz Festival* 


Këngë të dashurisë dhe të migrimit do të jenë të përfshira në koncertin e Elina Dunit që është titulluar One woman one voice

Të dielën, këngëtarja shqiptare, Elina Duni do të prezantohet me koncertin e saj solo One woman one voice në Cully Jazz Festival në Zvicër. Por jo vetëm ky koncert do të përmbyllë muajin prill për këtë këngëtare, pasi që, sipas programit të këtij muaji, mësohet se Elina Duni do të jetë me koncerte edhe Estoni, Gjermani dhe me dy koncerte prapë në Zvicër, duke mos i përfshirë edhe koncertet e paralajmëruara për muajt në vijim./KultPlus.com


http://www.kultplus.com/?id=6&l=7912

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Kenaqesi te degjosh dy artiste te mrekullueshem qe po e nderojne kengen shqipe neper Evrope !

----------


## sirena_adria

Eshte bukur kur kenget e vjetra nuk lihen ne nje qosh t'i mbuloj pluhuri I harreses .......

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elina Duni nis turin në Ballkan*

Këngëtarja shqiptare Elina Duni në datë 14 shtator nis turin ballkanik për të prezantuar albumin “Dallëndyshe”. Kësaj here turi nis nga Tirana. Ajo do të interpretojë më datë 14 dhe 15 shtator në dy mbrëmje artistike. Koncerti do të mbahet në sallën e koncerteve te Katedralja Ortodokse në Tiranë.

Ndërsa, në Shkup të Maqedonisë është programuar vetëm një koncert, më datë 16 shtator, i cili do të mbahet në Shtëpinë e Armatës. Më datë 18 shtator, koncerti i radhës do të jetë në Prishtinë dhe do të mbahet në Parkun e Gërmisë. Kurse turin ballkanik të Elina Dunit do ta përmbyllë Serbia, pikërisht më 19 shtator ku koncerti do të mbahet në Shtëpinë e të Rinjve.

Elina Duni ka lindur në Tiranë, është rritur dhe shkolluar në Zvicër. “Elina Duni &Quartet” përbëhet nga Colin Vallon në piano, Bänz Oester në kontrabas dhe Norbert Pfammatter në bateri. Kuarteti i saj është vlerësuar me çmimin “Priority jazz encouragement 2010-2012”. Deri tani ka realizuar albumet “Baresha” (2008), “Lume, Lume” (2010), “Muza e Zezë” (2014).


http://time.ikub.al/Elina-Duni-vjen-...e-Ballkan.aspx

----------


## sirena_adria

*ELINA DUNI këndon shqip në Beograd*

Artistja prezanton albumin përmes koncerteve në Tiranë, në Shkup, në Prishtinë dhe në Beograd. Koncerti i saj mbështetet nga Universiteti Europian i Tiranës (UET). 

_Nga Blerina Goce  -  "MAPO"_ 

Muzika është për të një rrugë apo një pasqyrë reflektimi, për t’u bërë më të mirë, dhe pikërisht kjo muzikë ka qenë bashkudhëtarja e Elina Dunit në momentet më të vështira. Kur ishte ende fëmijë, vetëm 10 vjeç, “The Beatles” e shpëtuan në vetminë e saj, ndërsa tani veten e ka gjetur te “rrënjët”, te muzika me motive folklorike shqiptare, të cilën e sjell në mënyrën e vet origjinale, në xhazin, që padyshim mban edhe “pjesën zvicerane” të Elinës. E gjendur përherë mes Zvicrës dhe Shqipërisë, Elina Duni kthehet këtë herë, jo thjesht me një koncert. Ajo do të prezantojë albumin e saj “Dallëndyshe” përmes një turi koncertesh që përfshijnë Shqipërinë, Kosovën, Maqedoninë dhe Serbinë. Turi do të nisë me Tiranën, ku janë përfshirë dy mbrëmje artistike, më 14 dhe 15 shtator, në sallën e koncerteve te Katedralja Ortodokse në Tiranë. Më pas, turi i saj ballkanik do të vijojë në Shkup, më 16 shtator, në Shtëpinë e Armatës, për të vazhduar më pas me Prishtinën, më 18 shtator, në Parkun e Gërmisë, për t’u përmbyllur në Serbi, më 19 shtator, ku koncerti do të mbahet në Shtëpinë e të Rinjve të Beogradit. Këtë tur koncertesh, përveç një komunikim artistik, duket se artistja Duni e sheh edhe si detyrë patriotike, por më tepër se për patriotizmin, në këtë bisedë ajo flet për dhimbjen, mërgimin dhe veçanërisht dashurinë…



*Riktheheni me album, të nëntin në radhë. Ç’do të thotë ky album? Për më tepër, nënta është dhe një shifër interesante…*

Është albumi i nëntë dhe i katërti me kuartetin. Nënta është shifër interesante, sepse thonë se nënta është shifra e fatit. Ky album është bërë në një kontekst jo shumë të thjeshtë, sepse pas “Matanë malit” nuk desha të ribëhej e njëjta gjë me kuartetin dhe gjetëm një rrugë, që tingëllon ndryshe. “Matanë malit” është më i rëndë, më tragjik. Ky është më i lehtë, më pranveror, edhe pse nganjëherë tematika e tij është më e rëndë përderisa flet për migrimin dhe dashurinë. Por, siç e kam thënë gjithmonë: në Ballkan dhe në Shqipëri duhet ta këndosh dhe ta vallëzosh dhimbjen për ta tejkaluar. Kjo është ajo çfarë ndodh në folk, në të gjithë muzikat popullore në botë. Dhe për mua është diçka shumë e bukur, një imazh shumë i bukur dhe është vërtet një realitet. E shoh te vetja ime, që gjërat më të bukura që kam thënë apo bërë kanë qenë gjithmonë në momente shumë të vështira. Ndërton ura në këto momente.

*Pse e quan albumin “Dallëndyshe”?*

Së pari, sepse “Dallëndyshe” është kënga arbëreshe që është në album. Është një këngë shumë e bukur, jo shumë e njohur, jo si “E bukura More”. Ka një tekst shumë të bukur: “Petkat e të mirat tona ne i lamë te Korona/ O sa natë kemi me ne, moj e bukura More/O sa natë kemi me ne”. Imagjino sa imazh i bukur që është, sa i lehtë dhe sa i thellë. Dhe pastaj thotë: “Kur u nismë gjithë atë ditë,/e dherat tona iknin nga sitë/burrat thellë me një psherëtimë,/ thirrtin gratë me një vajtim/dallëndyshe e lerë, e lerë/ kur të vish ti njatër herë/ vjen të vish ti te Korona/ më s’do gjesh ti shpitë tona/më s’do gjesh trimat hajdhjarë/por një qen, në qoftë i vrarë/Jem e vemi n’Itali, oj More, oj Arbëri”. Është shumë drithëruese si këngë, sepse është njëkohësisht ajo çfarë për mua përmbajnë këngët e pavdekshme ose që prekin njerëzit. Këto këngë kanë një tematikë universale. Këtu është ikja, mërgimi dhe me fjalë shumë të thjeshta shprehet dhimbja edhe me disa imazhe. Ti i sheh këta duke ikur, sheh qenin e vrarë. Unë i këndoj dallëndyshes. Ajo është një zog i jashtëzakonshëm. Mora vesh para disa ditësh që në Livadh, dallëndyshet vijnë dhe ikin në të njëjtën ditë, në të njëjtën orë çdo vit. Ikin në 10 Shtator dhe kthehen në 25 Mars në orën 1 e një çerek.

*Po veten, e sheh si dallëndyshe?
*
Po, sigurisht. Së pari, dallëndyshja është shumë afër njerëzve. Sepse ndërsa ajo ndërton shpesh foletë nëpër shtëpi është zog që kam përshtypjen e duam shumë ose e kemi shumë të afërt, e ndiejmë të afërt. Dhe është njëkohësisht historia ime, sepse unë iki gjithmonë prej Shqipërisë por gjithmonë rikthehem. Kjo është gjithmonë ikja, mërgimi dhe foleja. Kjo është historia ime, nuk mund të jetoj pa Shqipërinë. Unë e di shumë mirë që çfarëdo të bëj, ngado që shkoj, kërkoj gjithmonë Tiranën e fëmijërisë sime ose atë ndjesi. Sepse fakti që kam kaluar një fëmijëri aq të bukur në Shqipërinë e atëhershme është për mua një burim shumë i madh lumturie. Kam kaluar një fëmijëri me njerëz shumë të dashur, me shumë diell, me shumë miq. Kam qenë aktive qysh në moshën pesë vjeç, në televizor, në radio dhe nuk e di kush e thotë që, të kesh një fëmijëri të bukur apo të keqe, janë të dyja tragjedi. Dhe deri diku është e vërtetë, sepse ke përshtypjen që koha jote e artë ka kaluar. Nga ana tjetër, është diçka shumë e madhe, sepse ke përshtypjen që ke një burim ngrohtësie, i cili nuk shteron kurrë. Dhe sado keq që të jesh, është gjithmonë një burim ku mund të shkosh dhe të rigjesh veten, sepse ka shumë dashuri, është si një lloj rezerve ngrohtësie dhe dashurie.

*Nëse do të kishe mundësinë të zgjidhje ku të jetoje, do të ishin këto vende Zvicra apo Shqipëria?

*Zgjedhja ime është që jam midis të dyjave. Për momentin do të doja të kisha më shumë kohë dhe para për të udhëtuar, në fakt. Nëse doja të shprehja një dëshirë, kjo do të ishte ajo që do të doja të bëja. Por mendoj që një njeri si unë e gjen ekuilibrin midis dy botëve. Çdo mërgimtar për mendimin tim është gjithmonë pak i huaj në të dy vendet, edhe tek ai nga i cili vjen, edhe tek ai ku është. Kjo është gjithashtu ndjesia ime. Mbaj brenda vetes gjithmonë dy botë dhe nuk mundem asnjëherë të zgjedh vetëm njërën, apo vetëm tjetrën. Besoj që kjo muzikë e kuartetit i prek kaq shumë edhe shqiptarët, edhe të huajt, pikërisht sepse i flet të dyja botëve dhe pasurohet. Sa më shumë botë të kesh, aq më e thellë është diçka dhe aq më shumë ke mundësi shprehjeje. Dhe unë jam këto dy botë. Kjo do të jem gjithmonë dhe e kam pranuar tashmë. Nuk jam më në luftë me këtë. Ka pasur vite kur kam qenë në luftë e doja të isha si të tjerët. Por kam kuptuar në fakt, se kjo është pasuri dhe jo diçka që duhet fshirë. Pikërisht muzika më ka dhënë mundësinë të unifikohem përmes saj, të gjej rrugën time që është midis këtyre dy botëve.

*I përmend shpesh Prishtinën dhe Tiranën, si “dy dashni”. Mund të rrëfesh për këto “dashni”? 

*Prishtinën e quaj, Prishtina e mirë. Kurse Tirana është e imja.

P*se është e mirë Prishtina?*

Që herën e parë që kam qenë në Prishtinë, në 2003, kam njohur disa njerëz që më kanë prekur shumë, disa vende që më kanë pëlqyer shumë. Ka qenë një lloj kulture alternative në atë kohë, që mungonte në Tiranë dhe që unë e ndieja. Kam atje disa miq shumë të mirë. Kam një bazë dashamirësish, fansash të muzikës sime, që janë edhe shumë të rinj, 18-20 vjeç dhe që më prekin shumë. Ka pasur momente, kur kam dalë në Prishtinë rrugës, që më kanë ndaluar në rrugë studentë dhe më kanë thënë vetëm: Aman, të t’përqafi pak. Dhe më kanë përqafuar. Më pëlqen shumë rinia e Kosovës dhe kam besim tek ajo. Uroj të kenë mundësi të bëjnë gjërat që ëndërrojnë të bëjnë. Nuk është e thjeshtë. Ka diçka shumë të ngrohtë Prishtina. Për mua është vërtet ngrohtësi. Kam shumë miq të mirë dhe publik të mirë atje. Kanë gjithashtu njohuri dhe shije të madhe muzikore, një kulturë e cila i ka bërë më të pasur muzikalisht. Kanë grupe të rinjsh interesantë, që ne nuk i kemi akoma, që bëjnë muzikë alternative, që bëjnë ‘rock’, electro, indie pop, kanë iniciativa. Ka vende, ku dëgjohet e luhet muzikë jazz, që nuk ka në Tiranë. Do të doja shumë të kishte më shumë lëvizje, ata të vijnë dhe ne do të shkojmë andej. Për këtë do të ndihmonte gjithashtu të kishte dhe një vend, një jazz club, ku muzikantët të takoheshin, pa pasur probleme të tipit sa pije janë shitur sot.

*Të kthehemi sërish te turi në Ballkan. Ç’do të thonë këto koncerte dhe veçanërisht, çfarë ndjesie krijon fakti që do të këndosh shqip në Beograd?*

Në Tiranë, së pari, koncerti është i organizuar nga Anima Pictures dhe PIK të njëjtët organizatorë të “Muzës së zezë”. Kam gjetur mbështetje dhe sponsor dhe jam shumë e eksituar, që do të jem në një sallë të re që nuk e njoh, në Qendrën Kulturore të Kishës Orthodokse. Salla nuk është hiç e lidhur me fenë, është thjesht një sallë shumë e mirë dhe besoj për akustikën që ka kuarteti, i shkon vërtet shumë. Ndaj e pres me shumë emocion. Për mua është shumë emocionuese kur këndoj në shqip, kur sjell këngët shqiptare. Më duket sikur i sjell nga kurbeti i tyre zviceran. Momenti kur jam përballë publikut shqiptar, është shumë i veçantë se është i vetmi publik, i cili e merr vërtet drejtpërdrejt atë që unë bëj. Të tjerët e marrin në mënyrë indirekte, derisa nuk i kuptojnë fjalët.

*Ndërsa koncertin në Prishtinë do ta bëjmë në Amfiteatrin e Gërmisë. Është hera e parë gjithashtu, që do të bëhet në ‘open air’. Është një skenë mjaft e madhe, me të paktën 1000 vetë. Jam shumë e emocionuar gjithashtu.*

Shkupi, gjithashtu është shumë i veçantë për mua, sepse shpesh shqiptarët e Maqedonisë janë pak të lënë anash, në gjithë këtë shqiptarinë tonë. Besoj që e kanë shumë të nevojshme, që të jemi aty, që kultura shqiptare të jetë aty. Ka qenë shumë e vështirë të gjejmë sponsor dhe koncertin atje do ta bëjmë gati pa sponsor, vetëm me një mikun tim të mirë që u propozua dhe ne. Do të jetë një koncert me humbje, por është një akt patriotik për mua, që duhet ta bëj. Dy herë që kam qenë në Shkup kam përjetuar emocione shumë të rralla nga publiku shkupjan. Ata janë shumë të etur që diçka të ndodhi. Ka shumë dashamirës të kësaj muzike.

Kurse Beogradi është: Uau, çfarë do të ndodhë! Koncerti atje është nën organizimin e “Swiss Music Days”, festival zviceran me të cilin po bashkëpunojmë për gjithë turin dhe që kanë organizuar Beogradin. Është një pikëpyetje që ka dhe gëzim dhe në të njëjtën kohë pak shqetësim, se nuk e di si do të pritemi. Por besoj gjithashtu që janë gjëra shumë të nevojshme. Do të shkoj të këndoj shqip në Beograd. Atë muzikë që e këndoj në të gjithë botën, do të shkoj ta këndoj edhe në Beograd, ku Zvicra është një lloj ndërmjetëse të themi mes shqiptarisë që unë përfaqësoj dhe Beogradit. Shpresoj tek këto ura lidhëse. Shpresoj që arti, muzika është një mënyrë për të shkuar përpara, për të bërë një hap përpara. Jam shumë e emocionuar, që kjo peshë e këtij hapi ka rënë tek unë.

*Në albumet dhe këngët e tua, ndjehet një lloj tërheqjeje ndaj gjuhës, dialektit gegë dhe folklorit. Nga se vjen dhe a ndjehet kjo edhe në këngët e “Dallëndyshe”-s?
*
Te “Dallëndyshe”, i kam ndryshuar pak titujt, se këngët i kanë titujt pak të gjatë në shqip. Ka këngë shumë të bukura, si për shembull Ylberin, “Kur e përcolla Ylberin”, këngë e Dibrës. Ka shumë këngë të Veriut në fakt dhe disa të Jugut. Por është e vërtetë, e ndiej shumë fort Veriun, edhe pse jam nga origjina jam më shumë jugore. Kam pasur tërheqje për Veriun, që e vogël. Kam pasur librin “Legjenda të moçme shqiptare” të Mitrush Kutelit me Gjergj Elez Alinë, bajlozin, zanat. Gati gjithë mitologjia që kemi është e Veriut, është e zanave. Tek unë ka qenë gjithmonë kjo ideja e malësorit të urtë dhe që di. I pëlqej shumë zanat, shtojzovallet. Më duken dhe imazhe shumë feministe. Kam qenë në Theth para tre javësh, për herë të parë. Kam mbetur së pari e mrekulluar nga mikpritja që kam pasur, gjërat e mira që kishte për të ngrënë, thjeshtësia dhe një lloj çmendurie jona. Kemi ecur me një fuoristradë 4×4 shumë shpejt nëpër male dhe kemi dëgjuar këtë muzikë, muzikën time. Kjo muzikë i shkon shumë maleve të Shqipërisë dhe ka qenë emocion shumë i fortë për mua. Ishte një shoku im që më ftoi atje dhe ka qenë vërtet një ndjesi shumë e fortë. Ishte hera e parë që unë shkova vërtet në Bjeshkët e Namuna.

*Pas këtij turi, ku do të fokusohet Elina Duni?
*
Projekti i radhës është një spektakël që do të bëj solo, do të jem vetëm unë, me kitarë dhe me piano, duke kënduar këngë e gjithashtu duke luajtur teatër. Do të jetë një spektakël që është mbi migrimin dhe emigrantët, të cilët kanë krijuar Zvicrën moderne, që ne njohim sot. Zvicra është ajo që është falë emigrantëve që kanë shkuar që në vitet ’60, që kanë qenë portugezë, italianë, shqiptarë të Kosovës, të Maqedonisë. Është ky ballafaqim me mërgimin, që është dhe një temë aktuale e sotmja me çfarë po ndodh në Siri e gjithashtu ç’po ndodh tek ne, ku shqiptarët fatkeqësisht vazhdojnë të emigrojnë.


http://www.mapo.al/2015/09/elina-dun...qip-ne-beograd

----------


## sirena_adria

*The Telegraph: Albumi i Elina Dunit ndër më të mirët* 


Kritiku i Jazz-it Ivan Hewett dhe redaktori i kulturës në gazetën prestigjioze The Telegraph, kanë zgjedhur 45 albumet më të mirë të jazz-it për vitin 2015.

Në mesin e albumeve më të mirë është zgjedhur edhe Dallëndyshe nga Elina Duni.

Në përshkrimin për albumin Dallëndyshe thuhet se vokalistja shqiptaro-zvicrrane, Elina Duni, përcon një ndjeshmëri të mrekullueshme në mënyrën si këndon, jo në gjuhën angleze, në këtë album.

Listën e plotë të 45 albumeve më të mira të 2015-tës e gjeni këtu:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/wha...lbums-of-2015/



http://shqiperiaime.al/2015/12/05/th...r-me-te-miret/

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_E mrekullueshmja Eline !_

----------


## murik

Artiste e mrekullueshme.

----------

sirena_adria (24-01-2022)

----------

